# How hot does your melamine get



## Macca_75 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey all,

I've been running my new DIY enclosure for most of the day and almost have it at the running temp.

The melamine (16mm) is "hot to touch" right in the corner next to the Ceramic Heat lamp. The other side of the board (outside of the enclosure) is warm.

How hot is safe for this type of wood? My main concern is fire (as silly as it may sound) - is there any chance of the wood getting to hot?

Does anyone know where you can get shields (the heat map has a cage around it so if I shield the back 1/3rd the wood will stay cooler and it will heat the enclosure more efficiently.

Thoughts, idea's or comments?

Thanks again


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 3, 2013)

Fibroboard/clement sheeting with remove any fire hazard but im pretty sure melamine has a high heat tolerence. Most kitchen bench tops are melamine and you can put oven trays or pots onto it without to much of a drama.


Rick


----------



## cement (Oct 3, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Fibroboard/clement sheeting with remove any fire hazard but im pretty sure melamine has a high heat tolerence. Most kitchen bench tops are melamine and you can put oven trays or pots onto it without to much of a drama.
> 
> 
> Rick



Nah mate, bench tops aren't melamine.

Personally I hate the che's. You should have it in a ceramic light fitting with a mushroom shaped base that screws to the top of the enclosure, you can buy them for Barny at herpshop. I would also put some holes in the top for heat escape, or like mentioned, line with some fibre cement sheet.


----------



## Macca_75 (Oct 3, 2013)

I do have the ceramic baton's (thank god)

Anyway I have been keeping a close eye and it doesn't seem to have discolored or anything.


----------



## viciousred (Oct 3, 2013)

I stuck my blue tongue tank on top of my melamine that has a ceramic emitter in it. Gives him a nice warm spot at night


----------



## Jacknife (Oct 4, 2013)

My melamines are warm where the heat globes are too{in ceramic fittings), the cats absolutely love them. 
Its gonna happen no matter what substance your enclosure is made of - it's radiant heat.
I've measured the temps I get off my 100w globes on the melamine right beside the globe( 53c was highest reading) and outside(31c was highest reading). These temps are well well well within any safety thresholds for either fire hazard or chemical hazard when it comes to Melamine.


----------



## ssstevespythons (Oct 4, 2013)

Not sure about heat tolerance but its melamine around your oven and that gets too hot to touch so it must be fairly high.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually, many benchtops are melamine - Formica & Laminex are melamine products, and far thicker and more heat resistant than the thin coating that is applied to particleboard. If the particleboard gets "hot" rather than warm, then it is potentially dangerous. It's the wood material beneath the melamine covering that will burn if it gets hot enough, and the hazard will increase over time because the constant heat dries the wood material absolutely, so it will degrade over time. 24 hours is not long enough to see the long-term effects of constant heat applied to particleboard sheeting. You should, as suggested, use fibrecement to sheild the wood from the heat - 6mm Hardiflex or similar would work well, a square about 15cm x 15cm would suffice.

As far as the stove thing is concerned, modern stoves are heavily insulated so it's a function of that rather than the heat resistance of melamine that prevents the cupboard next to the stove from going up in flames.

Jamie


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 4, 2013)

I have had the upper enclosure get buckled and cracked on the melamine that overlies the CHE in the lower enclosure. This does not happen on the top enclosure, but there the heat can escape. When the top of the globe is insulated by melamine plus a layer of newspaper and shavings, more heat builds up. I now avoid this type of heating arrangement and am moving to panels made from heat cord. However, I still have an older enclosure with the CHE 'downstairs'.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh my...

Ok, yes melamine is RESISTANT to heat and moisture. What is on a bench top vs board is the thickness: bench top laminate is thicker. There are too many solutions to list if you want to prevent your melamine from getting too hot and the couple mentioned above are good ideas. 

Something important to remember is to look for any signs of discolouration eg browning or yellowing depending on enclosure colour. End result if not fixed will be cracked/peeling surface and the board underneath will burn. 



Rogue5861 said:


> Most kitchen bench tops are melamine and you can put oven trays or pots onto it without to much of a drama.
> 
> 
> Rick



I hope you're not renting mate...


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 5, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I hope you're not renting mate...



Yes i am  We has a speckled bench top so havent had any noticable burns or anything from the few times i have used it to place hot trays or pots. It may not be resistant to heat as stone but melamine/laminate benchtops are pretty hardy.


Rick


----------



## Lawra (Oct 5, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Yes i am  We has a speckled bench top so havent had any noticable burns or anything from the few times i have used it to place hot trays or pots. It may not be resistant to heat as stone but melamine/laminate benchtops are pretty hardy.
> 
> 
> Rick



Oh dear! 

Stone doesn't like hot pans either lol it cracks and the clear coat peels.


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 5, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> Stone doesn't like hot pans either lol it cracks and the clear coat peels.


wwwhhhaaa ? stones have clear coat on them now ?


----------



## Lawra (Oct 5, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> wwwhhhaaa ? stones have clear coat on them now ?



Lol they always have... Stone is porous so it's kinda necessary.


----------



## Emilie (Oct 5, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lol they always have... Stone is porous so it's kinda necessary.


You would think any bench top near the stove are heat resistant. Don't know what idiot go for pretty rather than useful, especially if you're renting it to someone else


----------



## Lawra (Oct 5, 2013)

Emilie said:


> You would think any bench top near the stove are heat resistant. Don't know what idiot go for pretty rather than useful, especially if you're renting it to someone else



Haha yeah I always laugh at clients who are set on putting stone in their rentals.


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 5, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lol they always have... Stone is porous so it's kinda necessary.


aww you mean when its used around kitchens ? think i got a little confused their


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 5, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> aww you mean when its used around kitchens ? think i got a little confused their



Talking about stone benchtops used in kitchen, not stones from outside 


Rick


----------

